# Justice Institute of British Columbia



## Inspir (Dec 1, 2016)

Was wondering if anyone on this board is a working medic in BC and/or has attended the JIBC for their PCP training? My son is looking into getting into the program and he has a few questions. Thanks


----------



## cprted (Dec 3, 2016)

There's a few BCAS types on here.  Fire away.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 23, 2017)

I never went to JIBC but several of my co-workers have. Im an ACP inAB and BC.


----------



## ambulance (Jun 3, 2019)

Can I get advanced Paramedic registration with recognition of prior learning towards Advanced Diploma in Paramedic science.(Australia).


----------



## cprted (Jun 4, 2019)

ambulance said:


> Can I get advanced Paramedic registration with recognition of prior learning towards Advanced Diploma in Paramedic science.(Australia).


If you're a practising paramedic in Aus, you should be able to have your education recognized by the Emergency Medical Assistant's Licensing Board (in BC), or equivalent body in whichever Canadian province you're interested in. 

You might want to reach out to the folks at http://www.internationalparamedics.com, solid bunch of paramedics who have recently made the jump into BC.


----------



## ambulance (Jun 11, 2019)

BC is looking for Primary Care Paramedics externally.Later on we can apply for ACP positions


----------



## cprted (Jun 12, 2019)

ambulance said:


> BC is looking for Primary Care Paramedics externally.Later on we can apply for ACP positions


BC Ambulance does hire experienced ACPs externally as well.  Contact the BCAS Careers Help Desk for more information. bcascareers@phsa.ca


----------

